# Divine Platinum - JJBA RP: Main RP Thread



## Candy (Jul 3, 2010)

*RULES*
*This is a super free RP, I will allow you to do most anything. There will be no Numeric stats, no dice, or anything like that. In my opinion those things just get in the way. However, there are a few rules.*


1. No flaming. I can understand IC flaming in the RP, but I will not hesitate to kick a person who is flaming in the OOC.

2. No God Modding. I understand that this will be hard for vampires and people with certain stands. So if you don't think you can follow this rule if you have either of the two I mentioned, then dont obtain them in the RP.

3. Try for no deaths, please. But if your character gets in a situation where there is no possible way for that person to live without bending the laws of basic RPing and reality then your character will have to die. That being said, I dont want characters who have been in the RP for awhile to go noob hunting.

4. Be smart. I know it sounds trivial, but sometimes... For example, if someone with a character that has been in RP for awhile meets with a character that is brand new, then the brand new character isnt going to win, or pull universal reset out of their butt.

5. Please note that all characters are going to be able to see stands, if that wasnt the case then ripple users and vampires would be crap. The logic behind this feat in the RP is going to be that they put the ripple into thier eye and that lets them see it.​

*Warning*: If you have not signed up in the OOC/Sign-up thread Then please do not post here. This is for _In-Character only_.


----------



## Candy (Jul 4, 2010)

*Jacob Steel* 

Jacob sat in the rundown restaurant, thinking about what he should do now that he finally has his stand. An Egyptian waiter came by Jakes table to take his order, jake took out his wallet in preparation for paying. Just as jake turned his chair too the waiter, he heard a loud and fast clacking of foot steps, then the opening and closing of the front door. "Sir! That man over there just took your wallet!" said the waiter in a loud voice. 

Jake turned  back to the table, and his wallet was indeed gone. "Would you like me to call the police, sir?" requested the waiter. Jake stood up and started walking towards the door, "Thats wont be necessary, ill get it myself." said jake as he walked out the door. When he arrived to the outside of the store, he noticed some distinct foot prints in dirt road, thats where he went. Jake dashed along the trail for about 2 miles till he got to an alleyway.

Jake looked inside the alley and saw 4 middle age men crouched around a pile of wallets, ones they had obviously stolen from people like jake. Jake walked down the ally way casually until on of the men stood up and stopped him. "Eh, dont know who you are, but you better be getting away from Er', or you'll get hurt." said one of the men as he pulled out a knife. Jake quickly replied, "I really wouldn't be worrying about trying to kill me right now, SAND TRAP!"

Jakes sand like stand then appeared next to him, "Destroy him" said jake to his stand. "What the hell ar-" but the man didnt have time to finish his sentence, he was pushed back into the other 3 men and onto the pile of wallets. In response to this the other 3 men immediately rose and pulled out their weapons of choice, one of them had a handgun. "You underestimate me, my sand trap is invincible." said jake in a suave manner.Sand trap began to emerge from the man on the ground, or to be more accurate, the spots where he had been punched.    

The men suddenly started screaming. "Hold up! whats with ted! whats happening to his face!" said one of the men, "I dont know, his face looks like its shriveling up!" yelled another one. The mans face was shriveling up, it was getting dehydrated at an extremely fast rate because of all the punches thrown by Sand Trap.

After these screams sand trap then attacked the other 3 men in the face, and they too fell to the ground next to the wallets. Jake approached them. "Whoa whoa whoa, I dont know what your doing, but you can have your wallet back, and all these other wallets! yes?" said one of the men with jakes wallet in his hand. "Sand Trap," Sand Trap punched the wallet and it slowly began to shrivel up and turn into sand,"I dont want your money or my money, I'm just PiSsEd that you took my wallet!" said jake in a loud voice. He continued, "In about 10 minutes, you'll have lost enough water from your system so that even if you get some water, you'll feel the effects of dehydration forever. Hopefully Ill be far away enough in 10 minutes so that wont happen." Jake walked out of the ally and back to his house; luckily for the men, they became out of his stands range in 7 minutes.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 4, 2010)

*Corrado Muiredach*


        Corrado woke up to the sea breeze gently entering his window. It seemed like it was going to be another average day, until he heard banging on the bedroom door. As he got up to open it, Corrado's top advisors rushed in, and quickly turned on Corrado's TV. 

"Cosa ci fai qui?" ( what are you doing here?), Corrado asked.

         "La notizia ? di segnalazione sulle frecce che sono stati menzionati nella lettera strana che avete ricevuto all'inizio di questa settimana, capo!(the news is reporting on the arrows that were mentioned in the strange letter you received earlier this week, boss!)," one of the men replied.

       Corrado put his glasses on, and checked to see what all the buzz was about. It appeared that the news had gotten wind of the letter about the arrows that Corrado received. The man, John Smith, who had found the original arrow, was apparently offering an enormous sum of money for the collection of the arrows. 

       The woman reporting on the topic announced that the large sum of money had sparked the interest of millions of people from all over the world, each wanting to get their hands on one of these arrows. She said that even though there had been reports that the arrows had been around for longer then this, they have ruled off as myths. 

        Another issue she brought up is that some strange people seek to obtain the arrows, then stab themselves with it in some sort of strange ritual. The news woman concluded by saying that it is believed that if one stabs them self with the arrow, they will be granted massive power unlike anyone has ever seen, but these are merely folklore.

        Corrado grabbed the remote, and turned off the television. He stood quietly for a moment, but then another one of his advisors bursted into the room. 

        " Corrado, ho informazioni sulla freccia che stai cercando!" ( Corrado, I have information on the arrow you're looking for!), the advisor announced. 

        " "Mi dici in limousine," ( Tell me in the limousine) he replied.

        Corrado then proceeded to get ready for the long trip he unknowingly would soon embark on.


----------



## Alhambra (Jul 5, 2010)

*Elias Wagner*

It was rather cold in Berlin this time of year. The breeze so cold it would cut through your skin. It was around this time, people would duck in just about anyywhere to get away from the cold.

Hence, Elias was in this old tavern, playing cards with two 'gentlemen' who were both larger then him. One of them was particularly angry, as Elias had been having quite the winning streak recently. "*Read them...*" he began, placing two kings down on the table "*And weep*".

He grinned, scooping his winnings up, but paused heariing one of the men shout "*That's it!*". Elias frowned "*I _know_ you're cheating! Oh, I'm going to beat the living-*". Elias cut him off mid-sentence "*Calm down, Herr Muller. What would your mother say?*". The large man stuterred slightly "*M-my mother? How d-do you know about my mother*".

Elias grinned '_Gotcha'_ he thought to himself. _"*Yes. You're overbearing, dictating, overly-critical mother. What would she say, if she saw you acting like this?*"_. The man was at a loss for words, and simply sat back down. Elias scooped up his winnings, and left saying "*We'll have to do this again some day gentlemen*".
-----
*Sarah Greene*

Cheshire. It was a boring place to live, as far as Sarah was concerned, at least. She sighed, looking out her bedroom window, watching the cars roll by. She got up and smilled seeing a small white cat about to cross the road.

She stopped, seeing another car flying down the road, metres away from splattering the poor cat. Sarah's eyes widened in shock. Thinking quickly, she used Cheshire Harlequin's power to teleport to the road, grab the cat and the teleport back to her room. She sighed with relief, holding the small cat "You need to be more careful little guy. Believe me, you're not the first person to be saved by Harlequins power".


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 5, 2010)

*Komichi Kikoi*

Komichi Kikoi was at the Tokyo airport waiting for his flight to Europe. _"I hope I can find more information about stands in Europe than I did here in Japan. Hearing those scattered rumors about arrows that can create stands have made me concerned about where this will lead"_, he thought.

He stood there for a while, looking out of the window and watching all the planes come and go. He was buried in his thoughts when suddenly he heard an announcement. "Flight 37 to London is leaving from gate 12. This is the final announcement. All passengers please enter the plane right now." "Aw crap, that's my flight! And gate 12 is basically in the other end of this terminal!" Komichi cursed. "How I'm going to make it..." he started but then stopped. "Well, I'm not quite into using my stand on mundane matters like this... but I'm really out of time now. Sad Fox!" he said and called out his stand. He used his stand power to slow down time and ran like wind. He managed to reach gate 12 just in time.

A few minutes later he had already taken his seat in the plane. "Phew... that was close. Now the only matter I have to take care of is to get some info in my hands." He sunk back to his deep thoughts and thought: _"And I still have the chill in my spine about this..._


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 5, 2010)

Marcus shivered from the cold. He was waiting for his plane to arrive, and tapped his feet impatiently. Hands shaking from both the cold and the lack of drugs pumping into his body at the moment, he pulled out his pipe and started to smoke. He let out a sigh, and started to get relaxed as the influx of bright colors hit him in the face that, along with the baby that had suddenly appeared in front of him and started crying. Marcus yelped and dropped his pipe. ?Geez! Get away from me!? He shouted, angrily. ?I mean, come on. How many guys can say they see a floating baby with blood pouring out of it on a daily basis? Not many?? He muttered. The cold slowly started to go away, but Marcus remained the same. Body shaking and ready for a plane to come and pick him up.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 5, 2010)

Corrado arrived at the airport, and made his way to his family's private jet. It wasn't a beast of a machine, but it could still get him there a bit quicker than the average plane could. 

      "Dove sto andando??" (Where am I going?) asked Corrado to his advisors.

      " Bene, abbiamo ricevuto la notizia che una freccia era stata trovata in Groenlandia. Ma poi ? stato spedito fuori dal paese, a New York. Noi crediamo che sia a New York, New York. Quando si arriva, crediamo che si dovrebbe essere in grado di trovarlo." ( Well, we've received news that an arrow had been found in Greenland. But then it was shipped out of the country, to New York. We believe it to be in New York, New York. When you arrive, we believe that you should be able to find it.) replied the advisor who had told him of the arrow sighting.

       Corrado didn't mind the the long trip, since it would give him time to catch up on some reading he had to to do. So, after his advisors had made sure he was safe, Corrado got on his jet to NY, NY. 

        A few hours into his flight, Corrado heard the door to the cockpit open.  He expected to see his pilot pop out, but instead it was a strange man. 

        " You're not going anywhere!" the man shouted, charging at Corrado with a knife.

         Corrado activated Good Vibrations. He saw that the man was going to attempt to stab him in the heart. Corrado swiftly grabbed his gun and shot the man in his heart instead. 

         " YOU... YOU ITALIAN SCUM!" the mysterious man announced.

         ""... Shut your mouth." at that, Corrado proceeded to shoot the man in the face, " Cousin Oliver will be able to take care of this one, once I arrive in NY."  Corrado realized it was nice not having to speak Italian for once. At that moment, he realized that the no one was piloting the plane. Corrado then dashed to the cockpit, and managed to gain some altitude. He grabbed the manual he saw next to the captain's chair, and he managed to turn on the autopilot. It expected him to arrive in a few hours. Corrado grabbed his phone

" Oliver, meet me at the airport in 4 hours," he announced.

         " Of course cousin, but if you're telling me this, then something must have happened, I'm gonna guess." Oliver replied.

"You could say that," Corrado replied.


----------



## Candy (Jul 5, 2010)

*Jacob Steel*

Jake was tired from his long run and walk earlier that day. In fact, he was so tired that he just felt like laying on his bed to watch TV. Instead of watching the Egyptian news which was boring and mundane, he decided to watch the american news. Suddenly a woman on the television began to talk about the arrow which he had been sent a letter about. "What is this..." said jake to himself solemnly. The women then started talking about stabbing with the arrow, and how it granted special powers. Further more this woman actually revealed the location of the arrow, new york city. _What kind of stupid person puts somthing like tht on the air, now all the stand users in the world will be at new york! Now its just that much harder to get that arrow!  _ thought jake.

Never the less, regardless of the competition, jake wanted that arrow. No, he needed it. First thing in the morning jake booked a flight to new york for that day. He got on the plane and flew to new york, nothing special. Jake looked at all the tall builds from the window of his plane as it landed on the runway.


----------



## Alhambra (Jul 5, 2010)

Later, at Elias' home

Elias smirked, watching the news "An arrow, in New York city...How very intresting. I am quite certain the Mafia will want that arrow". He stood from his arm chair, reaching for his phone. After several minutes, he reached a luxury German airline on his phone "Hello. I'd like to arrange a flight to New York. ASAP".

Finally, when his flight landed in New York, he left the airport with his suitcase in hand, the wind whipping at his suit coat.
---

Sarah had also seen the news of the arrow. She knew full well that there would be people going after the thing, but that would no deter her. She arranged her own flight, and paid from it with her own money (Hard to come by in her case, but it would be worth it)

As her own flight landed, she stood, waiting for her luggage to show up.


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 5, 2010)

During the flight to London, they showed a news flash during the flight. Surprisingly they talked about a special arrow in the news, said to be located in New York. Komichi instantly realized what this was all about. "It has to be the stand arrow! And it's likely that other people have seen this and are after the arrow. I should pick up a plane to New York as soon as I get to London. I don't like the idea of that arrow getting stolen, and this is a good chance to get to the very roots of the information."

As soon as the flight landed on the Heathrow airport, Komichi searched the fastest flight to NY and quickly boarded on the plane. After enduring another several hours of sitting in a plane, the flight finally landed in New York.


----------



## Candy (Jul 5, 2010)

*Jacob Steel*

Jake shuffled off the plane as fast as possible, bumping and in some instances pushing his way through. When he got to the terminal he had a hard time finding the baggage claim area. Finally he found it, the baggage claim for flight 212B and 936C. Suddenly, one of the people at the baggage claim area caught his eye. It was a man with longish black hair and red eyes, the red eyes were especially unusual. 

The first thought that popped into jakes head was _Stand User? Impossible. _ Jake decided to test this theory; without a word he summoned his sand trap right next to him. He then walked up to the man and greeted him with a normal, "Hello."


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 5, 2010)

*Komichi Kikoi*

However, Komichi also happened to be in the same room searching for his own luggage claim, and he noticed Jake summoning his stand. _"What?! That is a stand! And the other guy gives out the same 'vibe' of a stand user as well. What should I do?"_ he thought. _"Well, the dice have been rolled already. If they are going to fight, there is nothing I can do about it... but maybe they'll think about it another time if they notice there's another stand user nearby."_ With that, Komichi called out his own stand and started approaching the duo.


----------



## Alhambra (Jul 5, 2010)

Elias turned to the two strangers approaching him, and smirked "Well well..." he began "I was expecting more stand-users to come here...". Sin Eater appeared then, looming over Elias, who was barely the size of his stands forearm.
---
Sarah turned, feeling a strange sensation Turning with here suitcase in hand, she saw these three strangers and their stands "Wow" she whispered, examining the stands Cheshire Harlequin appeared beside Sarah, and was equally impressed by the stands she saw.


----------



## Candy (Jul 5, 2010)

*Jacob Steel*

Jake was unsurprised when he saw the black haired mans stand appear, but it was like a monster, and whats more, it was pretty big for a stand. However, when he looked at him, jake wasnt the only person that he was looking at. Jake has sand trap turn around and because stand share a line of sight with the user, he was able to see another man with a fox shaped stand._ Im in a bad position, but if I make any large or fast movements I might get taken up by the american police. WHAT DO I DO! _ thought jake.

But then he realized that he could get out of this without getting hurt at all. Jake walked down to his bag and picked it up. He then started to walk down to the food court and signals the other 3 stand users to follow him.

He went down and took a seat at a 4 seat table, then waited for them to come over.


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 5, 2010)

*Komichi Kikoi*'

Komichi saw the man walk down to the food court and signal to all the stand users in the room to follow him. Komichi took the signal and followed the man to the food court, seeing him sit on a four-seat table. Komichi slowly walked closer, keeping eye on the man in the table and noticing the other two stand users coming in the same direction. He pulled a chair and sitted in the table.


----------



## Alhambra (Jul 5, 2010)

Sarah and Elias both followed behind the two stand users to the food court tables. Elia looked around the table at the three other stand users and smiled "So gentlemen. I don't believe I need to ask why you're all here".
---
Sarah was nervous being around these three,each of their stands simply being terrifying in comparison to Cheshire Harlequin. But, she was able to keep herself moderately composed.


----------



## Candy (Jul 5, 2010)

*Jacob Steel*


Since everyone was finally seated Jake responded, "Of course, we're all here for the arrow, am I correct?" Jake stopped talking for a second and looked from side to side, "It would be such a waste for us to fight right now, but if you really want to then we can fight as much as we want after we get out of the air port. "

Jake put his hand on his chin and continued to speak, "If someone in new york has the arrow, then it highly possible that that person and multiple others have "Stand". It would be in our best interest to take these people down together."


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 5, 2010)

Komichi started speaking after a shor silence. "I'm not going to fight with anyone over the arrow. The only thing I want to do is to meet up with the owner of the arrow, and if possible other stand users to find out more about the arrow and stands in general." He silenced for a while, but then continued: "However, I'm not the type that lets a powerful tool such as the stand arrow fall into hands of people who would use its power for their own selfish means. As long as no-one of us is going to do so, I am in for a temporary alliance." He finished his speech and bent back on his chair.


----------



## Alhambra (Jul 5, 2010)

"It's a good idea, but I have one problem..." Sarah began, looking at the three others "What exactly are we going to do once we have the arrow. I'm doubtful we have the same intrests at heart".

Elias nodded "I agree with the fräulein. I doubt we all want the arrow for the same reason. But I suppose we can burn that bridge when we get to it...".


----------



## Candy (Jul 5, 2010)

*Jacob Steel*


"I agree, we all want the same thing, why not work together till we absolutely _have_ to fight." Jake smiled, "With this we can beat anybody." Jack then stood up and picked up his bag, "Ive already booked a hotel on the edge of town, its called the OverLook Hotel. Not to fancy, but its not a crap hole either; it will be perfect for head quaters, you will have top pay for your own rooms though."

Jake then started walking to the side, then turned around, "Well lets go rent a car and get out of here!" said jake with a smirk on his face.


----------



## Alhambra (Jul 5, 2010)

Sarah smiled "Yeah. That sounds good. I was actually going to stay at the Overlook anyway. Let's go". Elias nodded in agreement "Ja. That sounds good.Let's get this show on the road".


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 5, 2010)

Komichi rose from the table and said: "I'm in as well. So let's go then."


----------



## Franky (Jul 5, 2010)

*Yumi, Driving into New York From the Airport*

"Damn... It was pretty lucky that I was searching for clues in Mexico City when the report went out that an Arrow had been found in the Empire State Building or something..." Yumi said to herself, driving a small rental from the airport in New York to the Empire State Building. Yumi was itching to fight, but she had to get that Arrow first. She had  just gotten out into the street and begun heading in that direction, and she was surprised that she hadn't seen anyone else who was after the Arrow yet... Then she realized again that they could easily pose as regular people as she had been.

She drove in and out of traffic, heading down the roads until the towering Empire State Building came into sight. She admired it in awe for a minute before driving up to it. "Dang... we don't have anything like this in Beijing... this is amazing!" She was obviously filled with glee at the sights. She pulled into a parking lot and walked up to the Tower entrance, taking a deep breath before entering.

"Remember... The only thing I want is the arrow..." she reminded herself before pushing open the doors and waltzed in


----------



## Candy (Jul 5, 2010)

*NPC Villain 2*

An asian girl walked into the empty lobby of the empire state building, just as she did a man with a goatee walked out from behind a pillar. He approached her with a face of no emotion at all, and therefore didnt provoke suspicion. He went up to her, "Hello miss right this way to the front desk..." he then put his hand on her shoulder as if to give her a very light push in the direction of the desk. "GOLDEN ARCHER" Suddenly a metallic looking archer appeared above the man, it quickly pulled out a bow and notched an arrow. "Little miss, I know that you are a stand user. One of my companions told me." The man frowned, "Its a shame really, that such a beautiful girl is going to die at such a young age." Then about 7 arrows were immediately from Golden Archer at the Asian girl.


----------



## Candy (Jul 6, 2010)

Alhambra said:


> Sarah smiled "Yeah. That sounds good. I was actually going to stay at the Overlook anyway. Let's go". Elias nodded in agreement "Ja. That sounds good.Let's get this show on the road".





RandomLurker said:


> Komichi rose from the table and said: "I'm in as well. So let's go then."



*Jacob Steel*

With his companions following him, Jake went down to the parking garage to rent a car. The car rental was easy, a simple run in the mill car was rented. Jake turned to the 3 "Sounds as if we'll be finding a hotel in this" said jake as he got into the car. He then waved his hand in a motion for them to follow him into the car. 

Jake then put the key into the ignition and started driving out of the parking garage. Almost immediately a tuck came out from the shadows and began to follow the car. Once their car had left the garage the truck continued to follow, and it transformed into a giant truck almost 5 times the size it normally was. "*STAND!*" Yelled jake as he swerved the car onto the main road.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 6, 2010)

Corrado arrived at the airport later than he thought he would. He saw his cousin Oliver waiting for him as he stepped off the plane. Corrado handed Oliver the body. 

        " Probably an assassin sent by one of our rival families..." Oliver said, unsurprised at the sight of the dead man.

" I really don't mind anymore. Ever since I became boss of the family, I've been used to these things," Corrado replied, " I need the car to bring me to the Empire State Building. There's something there that could be very... valuable to the family."
          Oliver knew not to question his cousin, so he got the limousine to bring Corrado to the Empire State Building. 

          On the way there, Corrado passed through the airport parking lot. As he drove out, he noticed that as a car was pulling out, a truck suddenly appeared out of the shadows. His stand started acting strange, so he told his driver to follow the truck. Good Vibrations showed him that the truck was going to continue following the car, but then, the truck was going to grow greatly in size. 

           The truck did then do just as he knew it would, and Corrado opened his door, and jumped on top of that limousine. 

            Suddenly, Corrado heard a voice yell *"Stand!"*from the car being tailed.

" No, it couldn't be..." Corrado thought, as suddenly a large amount of Sand Appeared.


----------



## Alhambra (Jul 7, 2010)

"How exciting!" Elias yelled gleefuly, seeing the large truck-like stand manifest behind them. "Sin Eater, make him feel the fear!" he said, summong his own stand outside the rental car.

Sin Eater wrapped his giant arms around the truck, but found that even with his great strength, he could even slow it down. He couldn't force his illusions on the stand user for some reason. Possibly because he was concealed inside the truck-stand.

Elias muttered "What a bothersome driver".


----------



## Candy (Jul 7, 2010)

*Jacob Steel*

Suddenly a stand appeared above the hood of the car and started to hold the car in place to stop it from running over the small car jake sat in. "*Sand Trap!*" Said jake in a loud voice, his stand appeared above the hood of the car. Sand Trap then preceded to jump on top of the trucks wind shield and hammer its fists onto the glass. There were a few cracks made but not enough to break it open. Also, the car started to heal the crack on the wind shield as well.

While the cracks were healing the stand sin eater was thrust off the truck through spikes that grew from the truck. Sin eater was injured._ If i cant hit the windshield then why not go for the tires! _ thought jake to himself. Sand trap then crawled down to the bottom of the truck and gave multiple punches to the tire, because of the dehydrate proprietaries of jake's stand, the tire turned to sand. The truck swerved for a few seconds but then the tire grew back.


----------



## Alhambra (Jul 7, 2010)

Elias grunted at the assault on Sin Eater. He turned to his allies "If one of you could get that wind shield open, Sin Eater could handle the driver. Anyone have the power to break through that thing?".


----------



## Candy (Jul 7, 2010)

"I just tried, that things like steel! Right now my knuckles are bleeding! whats more it can just grow back whatever we break." said jake while looking at his knuckles. "If there was simply a way that we could get to the driver then we could beat him him for sure. Does anyone have an ability that could get us in there!?" said jake in a loud tone.


----------



## Alhambra (Jul 7, 2010)

"Um" Sarah said, raising her hand "I can use Cheshire Harlequin to get in there. But I'm not much of a fighter, and I don't know if I can move other people with me".


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 7, 2010)

"I'm sorry, but my Sad Fox isn't strong at all when it comes to offense. And I'm not a fighter type anyway." Komichi silenced for a moment and then said: "You said that that thing can quickly regenerate? My stand power _could_ help with that... If I use its power to slow down time, while you touch it, you will be able do deal more damage before it can regenerate."


----------



## Candy (Jul 7, 2010)

The car stand bumped into the car forcefully, making everyone in the car lurch forward. "Lets do it, my stand is already on the truck. Komichi, you need to get sad fox on the hood of that truck and slow it down, I'm not to sure how much longer this car can last against that  thing!" said Jake as he hammered his foot down on the pedal. Jake looked forward and saw that in about 2 miles they were going to hit the free way, and if they didn't stop the car in time then they were going to be doomed for sure.


----------

